# Coming Soon December



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Black Library - Gaunts Ghosts: The Warmaster (Special Edition)










> After the success of their desperate mission to Salvation's Reach, Colonel-Commissar Gaunt and the Tanith First race to the strategically vital forge world of Urdesh, besieged by the brutal armies of Anarch Sek. However, there may be more at stake than just a planet. The Imperial forces have made an attempt to divide and conquer their enemy, but with Warmaster Macaroth himself commanding the Urdesh campaign, it is possible that the Archenemy assault has a different purpose - to decapitate the Imperial command structure with a single blow. Has the Warmaster allowed himself to become an unwitting target? And can Gaunt's Ghosts possibly defend him against the assembled killers and war machines of Chaos?
> 
> Written by Dan Abnett
> 
> ...


Regular Black Library - Gaunts Ghosts: The Warmaster (eBook)

Black Library - Fabius Bile: Clonelord (eBook)








(Thatface haha)


> *THE STORY*
> Once a loyal son of the Emperor’s Children, Fabius Bile now loathes those he once called brother. But when a former comrade requests his aid on a mission he cannot refuse, Bile is drawn once more into the sinister machinations of his former Legion. Now, accompanied by new allies and old enemies alike, Fabius Bile must travel deep into the wilds of the Eastern Fringe, in search of a world unlike any other. A world which might hold the key to his very survival. A world called Solemnace…


Black Library - Old Earth (eBook)










> *THE STORY*
> Reborn in body and spirit beneath Mount Deathfire, the primarch Vulkan gathers his most trusted sons and prepares for the final part of his journey. The Legions shattered at Isstvan V have stalled the Warmaster’s advance across the galaxy, but fresh cracks are spreading through the alliance between the Iron Hands, Salamanders and Raven Guard, along with mysterious rumours of the return of Ferrus Manus. Haunted by a sense of destiny unfulfilled, Vulkan must choose between joining their war of vengeance against the traitors, or following his own barely understood path all the way to the Throneworld itself.
> 
> Written by Nick Kyme



Black Library - Renegades of Elysia (MP3)










> After a disastrous mission leaves their ranks decimated, Sergeant Zachariah must rapidly train a fresh batch of recruits to restore the 158th Elysian. The regime is harsh, lethal, and only the best will survive to become full–fledged drop troopers. But when a savage feud with a high-ranking officer threatens the 158th and Zachariah and a handful of men barely out of training are sent on a deadly reconnaissance mission he begins to wonder if his life might also be in jeopardy.
> 
> Written by Chris Dows


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

evanswolves said:


> (Thatface haha)


Exactly what I thought. Sometimes I wonder how these things get past the editors. Nice to see a new Bile book so soon after the first.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I'm sort of hoping that Fabian Bile will end up in Trazyn's collection. 

A vain hope, I'm sure, but I can hope nonetheless.

Seems more likely that we'll finally see a confirmation on Trazyn possessing a Primarch, though...


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

The Gaunts Ghosts limited ed looks pretty awesome, I see it's disappeared from the coming soon section. Pretty cool getting all the additional bits and pieces with it. Although I'm a little peeved they have changed the format of the limited books again.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Knockagh said:


> Although I'm a little peeved they have changed the format of the limited books again.


I am more bothered by the fact that they changed the looks of the regular release _again_. 

In 2015 when they started re-releasing the Ghosts series in the new format with new cover arts I was down for it, cause hey, new pretty cover arts. Then they started half arsing it and just re-using the old ones. Then after Sabbat Martyr they just stopped and now we sit at 11 months with no further releases in sight anywhere, so fuck anyone who started buying those and now they are yet again going for a different cover design again because reasons.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Ghosts book plus trinkets is £85! That's a fair bit of cash.... they had £40 on it when it briefly first went up. Bit of a hike.


----------



## Sev (Sep 15, 2013)

Is it just me or does the book itself look kind of... bland? I would've preferred the black/white/red design they used for the recent Gaunt re-releases.

Also it's 120€. I don't even want half the crap they put in there, but I will probably buy it anyway...


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm in the same boat. It's a very bland looking book. Especially when you compare it to the lovely limited eds that have been coming out recently. 
I will probably buy it too. Only thing I would take from the pile of Chinese made trinkets is the flag. Which will look nice framed. The battle honours though have been badly done on it.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Sev (Sep 15, 2013)

So Warmaster is finally coming out this week.

Did anyone pick this up during the Weekender or has good pictures of the Limited Edition? Still undecided if I should get this or just buy the ebook.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Really, really wanted to pick up _The Warmaster_ special edition... But the Tactica Tanith being just 140 empty pages really killed the deal. No way I can justify a 95€ premium for a different cover art and some trinkets.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Agree. I think it would even have been a good opportunity to throw in a book by a new or lesser known author on some guard related topic. Or a compilation of the popular regimental standard emails in print would have been cool and would have cost very little. 
Overall its ridiculously expensive and full of tat. I’m a massive fan of the new look limited editions, and happily buy them all, but this one is beyond poor. Which is very annoying for a such an exciting and long awaited book. Even the book cover itself looks rubbish.


----------

